# Uh oh, Lyric may be in labor!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

And I don't know her due date! Orion got out so many times at the old place that I'm not sure if she should be due now or not, it is possible so hopefully I'll be lucky and they'll make it, but it's freezing out there (quite literally) so I'm going to be spending the night out there (not in the barn, in the house) I'll be periodically checking on her. Finale had managed to get pregnant by Orion when he got out and aborted two kids last night, not sure why she aborted, but they were a couple weeks too early. I'm hoping this isn't the case with Lyric as this is my last chance for kids out of Orion. So please pray for healthy kids, or for Lyric to just be in a false labor or something. 

The only sign right now is that she has no ligaments, but since it's so cold outside and with a sheep having had a baby earlier today I'm not going to chance it. I'll let you know how it goes when I come back home tomorrow. 

Is there anyone I can maybe text if something goes wrong and I need help?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope everything goes well and you get healthy babies and mama!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope everything goes well! I'd PM you my number but I'll be in school all day...So I wouldn't be much help.

Praying for 2 healthy babies! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep us up-dated! I love the name Lyric--may need to put that down on my list for kid names


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope everything goes okay, you have my number don't you?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope everything goes ok...I sent you my number.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are Ok ... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think this is first time that I am GLAD that the goat didn't have the baby! It was sooooo cold last night. I swore I felt hooves in the birth canal at one point but I could have been wrong, she was fine this morning, no discharge, just looked at me like I was insane. :roll: 

Thanks so much everyone, I'll keep you updated on how she's progressing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I swore I felt hooves in the birth canal at one point but I could have been wrong


 Was she trying to push at all?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Those were probably the hip bones. And there is some other funky junk in there that can feel like hooves, but once you've really felt hooves you will know the difference.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Crissa, I understand. I am waiting on some does and am kinda glad myself they are holding off.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Lyric had triplets. 2 does and a buck. None of them made it. :tears: They looked full term, but I don't know for sure. I wasn't there for it at all so I have no idea if they were still born or not, they had their eyes open some if that makes a difference. This is really upsetting, one doe looked a lot like Lyric, the buck was black with rust colored spots, and the last girl was EXACTLY what I have been wanting, black with the rust colored spots, a white poll, and frosting. I finally get the goat of my dreams and she would have even been out of my favorite goats and she dies. I guess I'll have to try again next year. :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Crissa I'm so sorry.... :hug:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I am so very sorry Crissa.  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Crissa ...I am so sorry.....  :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh how terrible. hows lyric doing?  :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Aww, Crissa I am so sorry. How is Lyric doing? I know how upset you are, please know that we are here for you.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sooo sorry Crissa!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Crissa, is Lyric ok. Was this her first kidding?

Our heart and preyers are with you. :hug: ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Lyric is doing fine, this was her second time kidding, first time around she had a single.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Crissa I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:  

With both does aborting maybe you should have them tested to see if they have anything, like Chlamydia, or something like that that would make them abort.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Another thought is that if she did not have much kiddings behind her it is very possible that she did just not know to work fast enough with the winter the way it is. Just a thought. :shrug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:sigh: :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Crissa I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:
> 
> With both does aborting maybe you should have them tested to see if they have anything, like Chlamydia, or something like that that would make them abort.


Actually I don't think Lyric aborted, they were a decent size and everything looked fully formed on the outside. But of course I know that it doesn't necessarily mean that everything is fully formed on the inside. But my friend and I think we found out why Finale aborted, we have a little pygmy doe out there (she was supposed to be sold right after we got her) and we saw her headbutting everyone in the stomach to get at the food, even though I have PLENTY of feeders out there. So that may be why Finale aborted. But yes I do plan on getting them tested to make sure.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Crissa I'm so sorry to hear that  :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------

